
Ever volunteered to help a tech startup? - manojranaweera
http://furloughed.life/
======
pentago
I have no clue why would anyone give out their spare time for free to a
company without getting any returns. It's not that it's charity so one could
feel better about the world, it's just another tech startup. This is nuts.

~~~
manojranaweera
There are many benefits including trying out something new without
jeopardising your career.

Life is not just about making money. Some wants to get involved in exciting
things. See where it might leads to.

------
manojranaweera
What started as a project to rescue our tech startups when Covid 19 hit, we
are looking at creating a Volunteer Market Place for tech startups.

Everyone's familiar with UpWork, Fiverr and Freelancer. Their business model
is proven.

But what about a similar place where people give their time to help a
bootstrapped tech startup?

Do you think this has legs?

We trialled with 20 tech startups and 100 volunteers. All startups are from
the UK right now. 90% of volunteers are from UK as well, but there are few
from the USA, Sri Lanka and Australia.

Keen to understand whether it's possible to build tech companies, especially
pre-investment with employees, contractors and volunteers.

Thanks, Manoj

~~~
DanBC
> We trialled with 20 tech startups and 100 volunteers. All startups are from
> the UK right now. 90% of volunteers are from UK as well

I don't quite understand how this is legal. UK has national minimum wage. If
people are working they need to be paid. People can volunteer if the company
is a charity or community service company or non-profit, but otherwise they're
workers and need to get at least minimum wage.

~~~
manojranaweera
These are not jobs. Have you never given your time free?

Do you know volunteers help many commercial organisations, from marshalling
Formula 1 races to help in running exhibitions, etc?

